

Why Leadpages sucks? - remybigot
http://www.montersonbusiness.com/in-english/leadpages-sucks-customer-service/

======
jeffmould
I don't work for and do not have any affiliation with Leadpages, but I have
had customers use Leadpages in the past, and have never had a problem with
them at all. In fact, I have found their service very helpful and the overall
product very nicely designed. There are three issues I see with your
complaint.

First, if you had already subscribed a year ago, and didn't like the service,
why would you sign up for a 2 year package again? At least if you believed
they had improved their service test it for a few months before going all in
with a long-term agreement.

Second, not sure which plan you signed up for, but I know with their advanced
plans you can upload your own templates to use.

Third, while I will somewhat agree with you that this could probably be
handled differently from their side, limiting you to one refund seems somewhat
fair to me. Look at it from a service provider perspective. What if every
customer signed up for a long-term contract to get the discounted pricing,
used the service for 30-days, generated the leads they wanted, and canceled
with a refund. Then a few months later signed up again, generated some more
leads over 30 days, and canceled again with a refund. The company would never
make any money. Unfortunately there is an opportunity to game the system, so
limiting the total number of refunds is an appropriate measure for them and I
can understand why they do it.

------
remybigot
Hi jeff, sorry, but you have some minsunderstanding I think. I use Leadpages
to create 5 or 6 things I had delete immediately, I had NO leads with them,
none.

